# I'm such a bad hyena



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I have tried for BBB pants everytime she stocks. I always miss it by a split second.









Who got them?? They are beautiful!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

me too, I had 3 in my cart and missed them everytime


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I







that rainbow color. A little too big for us, but I wouldn't have been fast enough anyway. lol.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm bad too!
And those Rainbows are absolutely gorgeous!

Who got them? Do you want to trade with me for my Mocha Latte pants







(I didn't stalk for these I was blessed to get a custom just last month with them).


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I had the pants in my cart too and then they were gone!







If anyone has buyers remorse I would gladly take them!


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm sorry mama.









I got an invoice for them but I'm sure they oversold. I tried for BBB pants each of the last two stockings before this one and this was the first time I got an invoice. We'll see.







:


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I *might* trade the winner my MM pants for them.









Why did it have to be announced here.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I got two invoices for the same soaker, so I know they are oversold. :LOL


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthreeboys*
I'm bad too!
And those Rainbows are absolutely gorgeous!

Who got them? Do you want to trade with me for my Mocha Latte pants







(I didn't stalk for these I was blessed to get a custom just last month with them).


I know its a long shot but if you ever want to sell those pants I'm your girl


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I had them toh well!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cvharris*
I'm sorry mama.









I got an invoice for them but I'm sure they oversold. I tried for BBB pants each of the last two stockings before this one and this was the first time I got an invoice. We'll see.







:


Congrats mama!!! I don't mean to be a sore loser! :LOL


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Carolee, what number invoice did you get??


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

At least there wasn't 100 people online! Only like 40-45. I loved that spearmint! I couldn't buy anyway. I have a few more days before my cc roles over.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntersmommy*
I know its a long shot but if you ever want to sell those pants I'm your girl









Awww yes it is a long shot :LOL I'm sorry I can't part with mine since I only have two pairs of soaker pants.

We use ours for regular old pants and wear them every single day! And for now......I can't knit my own darn soaker pants! I'd better go sign up for a class


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Carolee, what number invoice did you get??

108. Please don't tell me you know someone with a pants invoice that is a lower number!!!







:


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, I'm 109 so you got them








for me. Rainbows are MY THING!!! I was so hoping I got it...








for you, congrats...


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I am so glad the cart doesn't go through to paypal anymore.







It will be so much easier on Vanessa.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I am thinking I might have gotten the spearmint medium. I got an invoice (#99) so I am hoping! Anyone get anything under me?


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I stink too.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks Holli! I actually really was hoping for something blue for DH







But green is nice too!

I am still not considering them mine until I know for sure


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

If your a bad hyena....then I don't know what I am. What in the heck are you ladies talking about??? I am so out of the loop....my prefolds could beat up your prefolds I bet though :LOL


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

_my prefolds could beat up your prefolds I bet though_








: Wanna wrastle prefolds? Said in my best southern accent.


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

I'm sorry Kellie - I know how bad you wanted those.

ashlee


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

She goes by time on invoices I think, not numbers. So try comparing times!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Wanna wrastle prefolds? Said in my best southern accent.
Ohhhhhhhh dems der fightin words

<sound of spit hitting metal>


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I think that CVHARRIS got the pants.









Who got Cornucopia?


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I got Corncupia. I got three invoices. One for Spearmint and two for Cornucopia, but the Spearmint ultimately went somewhere else.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

nak

I only got the invoice sent to me after checking out. Nothing directly from Vanessa. I can't find a time on them either...

hmmm....


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Spearmint did go somewhere else. (Not me)

My computer froze up for several minutes. I never even saw Spearmint until it was sold. And when my computer did get back online, Cornucopia had a -4 quantity, so I canceled my order since I clearly was not first.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

So who wants to sell their BBB's to me!







: I know, I'm funny right!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Spearmint did go somewhere else. (Not me)

My computer froze up for several minutes. I never even saw Spearmint until it was sold. And when my computer did get back online, Cornucopia had a -4 quantity, so I canceled my order since I clearly was not first.









Guess that explains how I got it. :LOL The Spearmint went through so fast I really thought I had it. Cornucopia was much slower, but that's the one that worked. I just try for all the mediums and hope one of them sticks.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Ohhhhhhhh dems der fightin words

<sound of spit hitting metal>

Put yer dukes up!!


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

OK, what is BBB???


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

BBB= http://www.baabaabottoms.com

WHO GOT WHAT?? I'm just nosey over here. :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I got the spearmint for ds and the small coy pond for the new little guy.







I'm not sure how that happened. I got through with the cornicopia but it oversold.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Put yer dukes up!!
I am gonna give you one more chance to back out before I post pictures.........


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Uh Oh, Have you seen Tye Dye Dreams, I dunno if Id be fighting that.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Yeah, I didn't get the email saying spearmint had oversold so I was hopeful for a bit. Sigh.. next time!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I am gonna give you one more chance to back out before I post pictures.........

alright, alright. Don't want anyone to get hurt, so I'll Just







on outta here.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

I was gonna say - what's a bad hyena? so sorry you missed the pretty pants Kel


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Do the BBB soakers work super well? I guess Im a bad hyena because I'm just not crazy about the design of the soakers, they look to be too roomy in the butt and wide in the crotch but kind of narrow in the waist (although Im just going by straight on pics and no action shots which would probably make all the difference in the world, KWIM?), but the colourways are absolutely beautiful!! And I like their shorts design. Do they sell yarn or do custom dyeing?


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I actually prefer my BBB over my MM for fit.







: The MM is narrower in the crotch and when he lays with his legs wide open, diaper is sticking out.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

The yarn is super soft, the colors are unbelievable and the fit is absolutely amazing. I have five of these and with the exception of picklepants at night and some play in the dirt wool, I use nothing else! I have not been lucky enough to get pants, but these soakers fit like they were made just for us.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I told myself not to go look but I did.They are all so beautiful and I wish I hadn't looked because it just depresses me.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

I'm not about to convince anyone about the merits of these soakers, though. We don't need more competition.









LOL, don't fret. Im more in the way of making my own except for my love of MM's and Little Belle's because they fit Jhonen so perfectly. I need to stop buying and start knitting, there are 2 fresh balls of manos del uruguay sitting on my couch beckoning me (but that will be a charity soaker so I won't be keeping it).


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
I actually prefer my BBB over my MM for fit.







: The MM is narrower in the crotch and when he lays with his legs wide open, diaper is sticking out.









I LOVE MM, but the BBB just fit SO perfectly! The wool is super soft, the colors are gorgeous, the knitting is FLAWLESS.....









The waist looks narrow because they are sinched in the pics. The roomy bum is a plus IMO!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Seriously, I love my MM too, I do prefer the fit of MM, But BBB is def for sure like one of the best quality soakers Ive ever owned. I have NEVER seen yarn comparable to hers. Its like stretchy and soft, yet totally merino. Most soakers when stretched never return to their original size, but BB always do, its amazing, yet they still stretch nicely over you baby. I loooooove my one and only BBB. Purely amazing!









I think she ties the drawstring tight in the pictures as in the pictures the fit is perfect!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I am going strictly to Baa Baa Bottoms, with the exception of my Blue Purls and KP's. They are unbelievable! They are trim and knit with absolute perfection. I don't really want more competition either, but I just have to praise Vanessa.







Wow! How does she do it?! I am still praying she doesn't go hyenacart. Her cart is unstoppable though, which is great! ...and I don't mind the overselling. At least I get to be excited briefly before the big letdown. Hyenacart is just UGH! Gone in seconds with no hope. :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

<~~~~~:LOL
That was fast :LOL


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

I can't knit my own darn soaker pants! I'd better go sign up for a class







[/QUOTE]

I agree. Now I wish I had taken up knitting instead of bookbinding. Maybe I will have to bind books for somebody who knits. lol


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*







I am going strictly to Baa Baa Bottoms, with the exception of my Blue Purls and KP's. They are unbelievable! They are trim and knit with absolute perfection. I don't really want more competition either, but I just have to praise Vanessa.







Wow! How does she do it?! I am still praying she doesn't go hyenacart. Her cart is unstoppable though, which is great! ...and I don't mind the overselling. At least I get to be excited briefly before the big letdown. Hyenacart is just UGH! Gone in seconds with no hope. :LOL

Me too!!! Exactly what she said!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Alright, stop it or else I will have to stop helping mamas and keep them all for myself. :LOL

I







my BBB. I will take some pics of my boys wearing their soaker pants. The fit is awesome.

Tina-

Love the DDDDC.


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I love my BBB soaker pants and yes I am just showing off. They are my only knitted pants, and I love them to pieces. Those rainbow pants were amazing though! I never try for the BBB pants because I feel blessed with the one pair I have. Although averymybaby makes GORGEOUS pants, have you seen the ones in her blog? Are you open to customs?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

OH PLEASE don't go hyenacart!!! Then I'd *really* be a bad hyena when it comes to BBB! :LOL

doesn't anyone want to share the BBB pants love with me.







Or maybe a custom?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
I love my BBB soaker pants and yes I am just showing off. They are my only knitted pants, and I love them to pieces.


----------

